# Golden rescues from Hoarding near Red Bank, TN.



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw on FB that 50 dogs and cats were rescued from a hoarding situation. One dog looks to be Golden. Thought I would share the link, you'll see him/her if you scroll through the Apison pics. 

So sad for the little guy, but at least he's out of there now.

https://www.facebook.com/SpayNeuterChattanooga


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Laura:

I am bumping this up.

Is there a description and a link to this puppy in TN?
If so, send all the info and link to the Golden Ret. Rescues in TN.
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...q=&pbx=1&fp=8cfca61e78e27482&biw=1176&bih=522


----------

